# IMS Competition Shower Screen for a Gaggia?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Just wondering if the IMS shower screen would fit a Gaggia Baby?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/spares-service/various-spares/ims-competition-shower-screen

Thanks

Andy


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't think there are any Gaggia fit screens at the minute. Espresso Services should be getting some soon though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If Espresso Services are getting gaggia fit IMS screens then they will be standard style ones as IMS currently don't make a Competition Series shower screen to fit any Gaggia models, also LF, who are the sole distributors of the IMS Competition stuff aren't showing them in the latest catalogue


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

From what I'm told they are having a run of them produced but don't quote me on that.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

funinacup said:


> From what I'm told they are having a run of them produced but don't quote me on that.


Couldn't help it


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Shouldve seen that coming!


----------

